# Canton Trout



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks....sounds like green is sorta the magic color all over right now.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

ryguy you are a fishing machine bro! all your charter trips working and fishing on your off time,hats off to you my man!


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Fishing Is Life!!!!


----------



## Chousse (Mar 29, 2007)

RyGuy525 said:


> I went down to heritage tonight from 7-9 and caught 12 bass on senkos and lost probably about 5 more. Biggest fish was 16 inches and all were fatties. A lot of fun on an ultra light!


I was down there last night too. My wife wanted to take the dog for a walk and I used it as an excuse to drop a few Senkos in the water. 

Were you fishing on the bridge?


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes sir that was me.


----------



## Chousse (Mar 29, 2007)

That's a cute Snoopy pole and bobber setup that you have. :lol: 

How often do you fish there?

I was fishing on the side opposite of the bridge and had a few fish on but didn't land either of them.


----------



## jdukiebass (Jun 3, 2007)

went fishin durin my lunch hour on the ponds and caught a few nice bass that were on their beds. ultra lights are the way to go on those ponds.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

what's up with the bass anyway?

they are off the beds up north where i fish as well as in most lakes

but i cleaned one the other night that was still full of eggs. frankly, it surprised me.


----------



## Chousse (Mar 29, 2007)

jdukiebass said:


> went fishin durin my lunch hour on the ponds and caught a few nice bass that were on their beds. ultra lights are the way to go on those ponds.


Are they just in that main pond or are there fish in the other, smaller, ponds as well?

I didn't see anyone fishing the smaller ponds, so I wasn't sure and I didn't want to look like an A-Hole by fishing in a fishless pond. :lol:


----------



## BIGSTEW (Mar 14, 2007)

man I have been by that pond a million times and never thought to fish it. Always thought it was full of carp and gills. How are the weeds there?


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Snoopy pole????? st. croix!!! I didn't catch any fish that were on there beds i was fishing the weedline and doing quite well.


----------



## jdukiebass (Jun 3, 2007)

ya i was also fishin the weedline just walkin the edge of the ponds. but i did notice a few bass still sittin on beds. there was a nice lil one by the point on the big pond to the left side. she hit right away on a lil jig.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Went down to the big pond today and was shocked to find out that a lot of bass seem to have moved up on to beds. I managed 7 fish and lost atleast that many. I hooked a absolute pig twice but both times was unable to bring her in. My guess would be 20"-22".


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice spot.With this post im sure your going to have everyone and there brother there now.Ill bet Canton will just love you for it:lol:.Wait untill my sister in law reads this.Look out:lol: ,Mich


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Yea showing off those pictures probably wasen't the greatest idea. You watch how many more people you will see around there and there are lots of people who do keep bass. The other night i had a lot of people bugging me when i threw the fish back they wanted to keep it. I told them if they catch one then they can keep it but mine go back.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

I have a retired neighbor that has just started going there over 
the last week or so now every morning. He's caught a few nice ones
and said they taste great from there. The ponds are being fed by a cold spring on one side, so that might have something to do with
the late spawning. He says the ticket is leeches and a bobber.
I've been there a few times but way too many people for my liking.

Mattt


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I throw senkos and do pretty well on them.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

RyGuy525 said:


> Yea showing off those pictures probably wasen't the greatest idea. You watch how many more people you will see around there and there are lots of people who do keep bass. The other night i had a lot of people bugging me when i threw the fish back they wanted to keep it. I told them if they catch one then they can keep it but mine go back.


 We had same thing happen to us at a nice pond.We was slaying largemouth and a bigmouth friend told a few guys.So next time we went down 3 guys had strings filled with some huge fish.They ruined that pond.We tryed it 3 or 4 more times after that and sucked big time.To bad they dont make a rule that you have to put them back so familys can go and have fun.Maybe if you contact DNR and see if something can be done before its to late.Knowing Canton im sure something could be done fast.If not enjoy the good old days  ,Mich


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

You guys will be too late trying to stop it. After this thread the place will be history.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

flinch said:


> You guys will be too late trying to stop it. After this thread the place will be history.


Yeppers


----------

